# Explosion in Minneapolis



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Apparently there was a pretty big explosion in a building in Minneapolis that has severely injured several people. It could have been a gas leak or something but the community is known for muslims from middle east and somalia and the building even bordered a mosque so it could have been someone working on an explosive that prematurely detonated.. I guess we will see. Or not if they don't want us to know..

Multiple Victims Hospitalized After Powerful Explosion Rips Through Minnesota Building


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I had nothing to do with it, was nowhere near the area and I have witnesses to this.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> I had nothing to do with it, was nowhere near the area and I have witnesses to this.


LOL, Sure you didn't...

Sounds like me. I didn't do it! And whoever said I did is a fukin liar... We can only hope it was a bad guy blowin himself up!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is in a Somali neighborhood. It is the same neighborhood where those kids lived that were involved with the mall shootings in Kenya a couple months ago. Somalis sometimes blow up. That is just how they roll.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Couldn't have happened to better people then!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Too bad it didn't take the mosque out.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The media will most likely not report too much about it.
Can't see the ******** in a bad light doncha know--


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Denton you got that clock I loaned you?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Hey Denton you got that clock I loaned you?


I'm sure he will say it was lost or stolen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NSA let us clear this up now. I have not been in that area for 6 months and even then I am sure I was no where near that building.
Along with the other members here we were all here at the time.
Go look in on one of the Muslim sights.
Crazy world we created not long ago in my life a build blew up first thing came to mind gas leak. Second maybe insurance fire.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I was nowhere around! I was out feeding the homeless with two of my best friends. They would verify or would but they have since left the country on business.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe it was just another meth lab.....

If it was a premature bomb detonation they will never learn anything from it. You have to be careful when putting those things together. Even more so when testing them.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

$10 says meth lab


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not sure Somalis are smart enough to cook meth, or make a bomb! I guess that's why there was an explosion.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

They're Somalis. Sometimes they just pop-off. Nobody knows why that's just how it goes with Somalis.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They just "disappear" sometime too. Look at what the Russians did to the somali pirates a few years back!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lol in a few weeks, this will be used for a gun control debate, and the explosion was caused by some red neck carrying the dreaded ar15 (when in reality it was a 357 magnum)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> They just "disappear" sometime too. Look at what the Russians did to the somali pirates a few years back!


Maybe that's the problem - we need more Russians in Minnesota.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> lol in a few weeks, this will be used for a gun control debate, and the explosion was caused by some red neck carrying the dreaded ar15 (when in reality it was a 357 magnum)


There are no red necks anywhere in that neighborhood - just Somalis and welfare rats. It is only about 25 miles from here.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> There are no red necks anywhere in that neighborhood - just Somalis and welfare rats. It is only about 25 miles from here.


lol that's my point


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Because it's Somalis I'm not surprised because they can get multiple victims just cooking dinner.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Might be the Somalis were trying a one pot method to multiply the strength of khat since they wont be getting it in the UK anymore and were going to try to profit off of the idea for export.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Might be the Somalis were trying a one pot method to multiply the strength of khat since they wont be getting it in the UK anymore and were going to try to profit off of the idea for export.


I used to find that stuff all the time on the Somalis when I worked up in Minnesota, they were smuggling it out of Canada. Khat is really hard to prosecute for because it goes from a schedule one drug to a schedule six in about 24 to 48 hours.


----------

